
China threatens to cut iPhone sales if Trump declares a trade war - janeboo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/14/13620392/china-trump-trade-war-iphone-sales
======
baldfat
If we become a protectionist economy more things like this will happen and the
smaller economy countries will be the ones that get hit the hardest and not US
or China.

